# GPU-Z v.0.6.4 & HD6970 2GB - No ASIC



## jimrun (Aug 23, 2012)

*GPU-Z v.0.6.4 & HD6970 2GB - No ASIC Quality Reading ...*

Is the Radeon HD6970 not supported for the ASIC Quality reading ?







... or, am I doing something incorrectly - tia ...


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Aug 23, 2012)

There is a program that can read the asic quality of the 6900 series, but i don't think GPU Z supports it atm. Unfortunately i can't remember the name of the program anymore. I looked like a dos window where you could select your card model through a number and it would tell your asic quality. It read 75% on my 6970.

EDIT: just found it.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167077


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 23, 2012)

ASIC means GPU, the correct term to use in your case is "ASIC quality", not just ASIC.

At this time GPU-Z doesn't support reading ASIC quality for Northern Islands GPUs.
I have the raw data to add the feature, just need to find some time to work on it.


----------



## jimrun (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies ... 

W1zzard - so, just to be clear; would it be correct to assume that the higher the ASIC/GPU Quality %, the better ?
Is there a standard that the GPU is tested against ?
... is this why some of the older series cards seem to be "scoring" lower than the current series ?

Thanks again ...


----------



## jimrun (Aug 24, 2012)

... 75% on the HD 6970 - good ? / bad ? / lousey ? ...


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Aug 25, 2012)

This is what i got:

ASIC Type: Cayman XT (7007 grade)
Production Location: TSMC Fab 12 300mm (Hsinchu, Taiwan)
Production Year: 2010 (Cards made pre-2010 : Substract 10 years)
Production Week: 46
ASIC Revision ID: 111
Wafer ID: 25
ASIC Quality rating by Iddq: 78.125% (higher value the better)
ASIC location in wafer (Axis Y): 04
ASIC location in wafer (Axis X): 08
ASIC Lot S/N: 3D398551 (Encoded)
ASIC SIMD Configuration: 0 (ASIC has full SIMD/CU configuration enabled)

As far as i know the higher the value the better for air cooling, because it will get higher clocks at lower voltages. The hardcore LN2 players somehow prefer lower values. (I'm not sure why). Anyway, you should be able to do 950Mhz on core without touching the voltages like i do on mine.


----------

